# Twin Trout



## Orange Foot (Nov 26, 2007)

Interested in how many have caught two trout at once when using a tandem setup? It's happen to me on 3 occasions over the many years but I'm curious how many others on this site have been so fortunate?


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

2 times here..


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

once


----------



## nkunz (Sep 25, 2007)

I usually get doubles two to three times every time that I fish and sometimes more. So I couldn't begin to guess. Probably in the hunderds of times.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Maybe a half-dozen times.


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Maybe a half-dozen times.


Then I've done it 7 times


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Ok, we need to handicap this....ah.....say by fish IQ. 

I mainly go after uneducated trout up in the high country.


----------



## Jesse Higgins (Sep 11, 2007)

More times than I can count, back in the "glory days" on the Green (1985-90).


----------



## Wells (Jan 6, 2008)

Just this year my sister and I caught the same fish....meaning it took both of our presentations and we brought it in together. that was pretty amazing


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

Two years ago on the Blacksmith Fork. I had a Hare's Ear with a Serendipity dropper. Caught a fish on the Hare's Ear, noticed it had a unique light patch on it's back, released it. The same fish came after the Hare's Ear again and I missed the set, but foul hooked it with the dropper. The dropper broke off with the hook in the fish's back right by the dorsal fin. Caught it again on the Hare's Ear and got my dropper back!


----------



## sedge (Aug 26, 2008)

I had this happen one time on a small stream. I was using a hopper and then pheasant tail dropper. A small rainbow took the pt. The hopper was then submerged and I couldn't see it. When I reeled it back up to the surface, another fish had taken the hopper. It was a little tricky trying to release both fish.


----------



## Hounddog (Apr 9, 2008)

Happened twice yesterday. Crazy brookies.

hounddog


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

Quite often for me. I do a "Y" connection most the time instead of off the eye or the bend. Get more free movement this way.
Weirdest double has been with Chironomids (three FEET apart, they musta be stacked) and two dries....that one was cool, seeing to fish come up and slam at the same time.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Only once.


----------



## eightstrings (Sep 4, 2008)

Twice. Both times on relatively small streams, and with pretty small, hungry trout. It certainly has a "feel" when it happens.


----------



## Jesse Higgins (Sep 11, 2007)

Pretty good stories guys. I hesitate to tell about this one, because it seems too far fetched. It's not about a genuine double hook up, but kinda so here goes (it really is true).  :roll: 

Back in the mid '70 I was fishing the Yellowstone River inside The Park. I was tying my own flies by that time and we used a lot of traditional Adams patterns. But, I tied mine with more of a beige body rather than the conventional gray body that all the books showed you so mine were distinctively unique. 

So anyway, my brother, his wife and I were fishing the evening hatch between Buffalo Ford and Lehardy Rapids using Adams patterns I had tied, and we were having a really good time. As the evening ensued, my sister-in-law hooked a nicer than average Yellowstone Cutt' but it broke off.

Well, we came back to the same spot the next evening for some more of the same kind of action. As the evening progressed, I hooked an especially nice fish and brought it to the net. I went to remove the fly and noticed something very strange. I had actually hooked the fish through the eye of a fly that was already embedded in the jaw of the fish. And yup, sure enough it was one of my own ties. It was the same fish my sister had broken off the night before, and I had hooked it through the eye of the fly she had lost. A fly that I'd tied...

I actually have a slide somewhere of those two flies hooked up. Crazy coincidence. 8)


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Jesse Higgins said:


> ... and I had hooked it through the eye of the fly she had lost. A fly that I'd tied...
> 
> 
> 
> > That's amazing. What are the odds of catching that fish again, then to get your fly through the eye of the previous fly! Sounds like a "double" to me. :mrgreen:


----------



## Orange Foot (Nov 26, 2007)

That's Ridiculous. I'd love to see that picture. What an amazing hook-up. 

I've caught fish that had flies attached to them but never my own and the way you caught that one is truly unbelievable. 

Sweet story. I'm glad to hear everyone's success.


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

I've done it a few times but the best was down on the San Juan about ten years ago. I hooked a 20" Rainbow on the trailer and while the fish was rolling around on the surface a second BIGGER fish came up and took the lead fly. I figure I had over 7 lbs. of fish on 7x tippet but the problem was they were pulling every which way. Luckily (or unluckily) the second bigger fish came off and I was able to land the original fish.

Back in July I was fishing a Uinta lake with my brother-in-law and I caught a fish that he had just broken off less than a minute before. Must have been a hungry fish. My bro-in-law got his fly back.


----------



## FLYFSHR (Apr 16, 2008)

Not a double hook up but more like a double catch:

Out on a boat on Scofield bout 20 years ago with my best friend, his dad, and grandpa. Grandpa was excited to test out his new ugly stick and reel.
Friday morning the first day there we were anchored by the island and I remember grandpa had casted out, set his pole down and proceeded to get himself a beer. We heard a couple clanks and looked over in time to see grandpas pole flip over the boat and sank fast in the water. I remember grandpas words to this day..."Huh..Jeeeeesuus C_r_st..my brand new ugly stick." 

As a couple young kids my friend and I were this was hilarious. Not only the pole disappearing but the way grandpa had reacted to it and the way he said what he said. Good thing there were backup poles in the boat.

Well the weekend grew long and on Sunday we found ourselves anchored again by the island on the last outing prior to packing up camp and going home. I remember dad telling us to rebait and this was the final cast. A short time later he says "Ok boys, reel in, it's time to go." We all did and in the midst of reeling in my buddy hooks a fish. After getting it to the boat and retrieving the hook we all noticed another line coming from the fishes mouth. As he was pulling up the other line he said he felt weight on the other end. Low and behold, on the other end of that line was grandpas ugly stick.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Haha, that is a lucky and pretty cool!

Simular story, but not so drastic. This last winter my wife and I went to the Green. My wife hooked into a fish and it broke her off during the fight.

Two weeks later we went back and she was fishing the same area. Hooked into a fish. When she landed it, she noticed someone else's flies in it's mouth... turned out to be hers that she lost two weeks prior.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

Thought it was a SNAG :shock: 
Note, two different colored flies and a 3' different depth:


----------



## Mojo (Oct 2, 2007)

8 times.
Stupid bass


----------



## Jitterbug (Sep 10, 2007)

I've had it happen more times then I can count but it wasn't on a fly. We used double tube jig setups with three way split-rings for crappie back east on my home lake. The crappie were so abundant you would literally catch one every cast. It was a blast to catch two at a time and me and my buddy would actually compete for most double hookups rather then total fish caught! Those were the days!  

I remember one time I almost caught three at a time on a double setup! Strange to say, I know, but here's what happened...

I hooked two crappie on a channel ledge and had them almost to the boat when outta no where my drag starts screaming! I looked at my friend like "WHAT KIND OF CRAPPIE IS THIS!". Fishing with an ultra light rod and 4# test line, we pulled up anchor and followed this monster of a fish around for about 10 to 15 minutes and then... just like that... the line went slack as a water skier passed by fairly close to our boat! Pulled up the one still alive crappie and the other was stripped of all its scales! I'm pretty sure it was a huge catfish by the way it was swimming but I'll never know how big it really was.


----------



## gunplay (Apr 28, 2008)

More times than I can guess. I know I did it 3 times with 1/2 hour one time on Lees Ferry back in the good old days. I had one time in Alaska, when I hooked an 8 Lb silver on one fly and about a 12" rainbow on the other. The Silver would jump and was just flinging that little bow all over the river.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

On a fly, only 2 or 3 times and never landed both fish.[Green River 16" to 19" Trout]
At Mantua fishing for pan fish, many, many times!
Somehow it's just not the same as with a fly rod though.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> * it's just not the same as with a fly rod though*.


Absolutely!


----------



## LickinLips (Oct 28, 2008)

I have once, but one was no bigger than my dropper fly.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Never. I've never considered tying two flies on at the same time. It sounds interesting. Is it ethical?


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> Never. I've never considered tying two flies on at the same time. It sounds interesting. Is it ethical?


AND LEGAL! Go figure :lol: Just think, in Idaho, FIVE! ARGH! Now that is scary!


----------



## Riverlution (Sep 23, 2008)

Enough times to know it is worth doing. But I would add that it takes a lot of fish in a concentrated area to have it happen a lot.


----------

